# A FREE dual trade dress! Download link inside!



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

EDIT: THERE IS MORE THAN JUST THE ONE SHOWN HERE ON MY PAGE NOW, PLEASE CHECK IT OUT, FOUR FREE SIGNS WITH MORE ON THE WAY!

As a thank you to my fellow drivers on the forum (plus the fact that I wanted one.) I have decided to design a dual Uber/Lyft trade dress piece for our cars.










As you can see, it is the exact same size as the current Lyft trade dress, so you can put it in the sleeve you have, or just tape it to the window of your car!

The front displays both logos, and the back has a quick "Thank You" message, a reminder to grab their personal belongings, and a quick message about ratings.

If you don't want the back part, you can just cut it off and not use it.

All you need is a color printer, a standard 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper and some scissors!

Grab the PDF File here and print yours' now!

This link goes direct to the file, no ads, fee or any bs... Totally FREE!

DOWNLOAD LINK ----> http://tradedress.tk <---- DOWNLOAD LINK


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice effort, definitely usable

Pros: Clean, uses both current logos (forget the "new" Uber logos, no one uses those), same size

Cons: Makes logos smaller, mixed symbols look like a different overall logo from far away, Lyft looks a little more orange/red than purple/pink.

I wouldn't advise on asking for 5-stars, that's been discussed here and overall seems to be thought of as a bad idea. You can try though, it will be more unobtrusive compared to a headrest sign.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

My inkjet printer doesnt reproduce the colors well, but a laser printer will. The colors on the file are correct.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 1, 2015)

This is great, thanks.

I like the reminder to collect their items.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Tyrion said:


> This is great, thanks.
> 
> I like the reminder to collect their items.


Ditto.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Ditto.


You're both welcome, I plan on adding more as time allows, keep checking back!


----------



## larryb (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you have a high res vector graphic of just the logos? I would love to have a window cling printed, but it appears a little fuzzy due to the quality being lowered in the capture from the PDF.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

larryb said:


> Do you have a high res vector graphic of just the logos? I would love to have a window cling printed, but it appears a little fuzzy due to the quality being lowered in the capture from the PDF.


If you open the pdf in Adobe Illustrator, the entire file is vector.

I'm a graphic designer with over 23 years experience in print and screen print.


----------



## larryb (Feb 26, 2016)

I will try to track down adobe illustrator. By the way, wasn't trying to question your ability. It looks awesome. Just the capture tools available to me produces a non vector image and causes it to blur when it resizes.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

larryb said:


> I will try to track down adobe illustrator. By the way, wasn't trying to question your ability. It looks awesome. Just the capture tools available to me produces a non vector image and causes it to blur when it resizes.


I didn't say that because I thought you doubted me, I was just stating it.

If you want, PM me your email address and I can email you the vector files so you can take them to whomever will be creating your cling.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

*bump*

Added a couple more signs and trade dresses if anyone wants them... Also, if you have suggestions or requests for a new sign, let me know.


----------



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, might give this a try. The ratings request seems less presumptuous or desperate here than in some of the other signs I've seen.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Chris'slifts said:


> Thanks, might give this a try. The ratings request seems less presumptuous or desperate here than in some of the other signs I've seen.


Another advantage is... I'm not charging you ten bucks for a stupid piece of paper!

On the free water candy sign, it simply states "don't forget to rate your driver" and has a picture of stars with the fifth bigger and with a five on it... I figured that was better than flat out saying "give me five"

I , personally, use the Just NO! One in my car...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Bumpy bump bump


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Many thanks. Was looking for something like this, since I run both platforms. Thanks again!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

How about tipping signage, thanks.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How about tipping signage, thanks.


I will have one or two added soon!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

saves me a trip to my local Uber office for a new trade dress, I think if you print it out and have it laminated, it will hold up longer as well


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't know about all cities, but my dual trade dress got me in trouble tonight at the Denver Airport. Pulled up to pickup a pax, as we were loading luggage, cop walked up to my truck and asked where my Uber or Lyft sticker was. I said lower right front window. He went and looked at it, said that's not good enough, they need to be "larger" to show the company name, it's too small. He didn't cite me, I don't think Denver has anything to cite us for, but he said I needed a larger one.


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

Two airports in California, LAX and SAN prohibit dual trade dress. Only the one you are using at that time is allowed or they can fine you.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I recommend only using these for non-airport use... I should probably add a disclaimer to my page


----------



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I recommend only using these for non-airport use... I should probably add a disclaimer to my page


Actually i should have added the link too. Uber actually kinda addresses dual trade dress at the bottom of page when refering to the airports in question. Another page also suggested SFO airport may have simialr regulations. In other words know your airport and there rules. No need to get a $1000 ticket, those guys have nothing better but write citations.
*It still wont let me post links and its smart!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

So... how about sticking them together so you can flip them over when you need to? Attach them to the window with a suction cup?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> EDIT: THERE IS MORE THAN JUST THE ONE SHOWN HERE ON MY PAGE NOW, PLEASE CHECK IT OUT, FOUR FREE SIGNS WITH MORE ON THE WAY!
> 
> As a thank you to my fellow drivers on the forum (plus the fact that I wanted one.) I have decided to design a dual Uber/Lyft trade dress piece for our cars.
> 
> ...


Link responds with: _[an error occurred while processing this directive]_


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

^
What he said.....


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

The signage author seems to have faded away as did his/her webpage... If anyone in this thread successfully downloaded the pdf in the past, could you kindly post a reply and attach the pdf? Thanks in advance.


----------

